# Attach Drywall through plywood



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I would nail ply secure no reason to not and more solid b more better imo


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

tpolk said:


> I would nail ply secure no reason to not and more solid b more better imo


Well, now when I say "loosely", the idea would be that the plywood would not be mounted in a "structual" way (i.e. not designed to hold a load).

It would be sound against the bottom of the joists, but the only thing holding it in place (until drywall screws go through it) would be 1.5" long finishing nails. But since the nails would all be vertically oriented, if you attempted to pull DOWN on the plywood, it (or those finishing nails) would likely slide right off.

The idea is that the 2x4 studs firmly attached to the joists would be the support structure. The plywood is just a spacer.


----------

